# Jammed up Husky 22 ton splitter



## leftyscott (Aug 13, 2012)

Splitting wood yesterday and while splitter was cycling back to lock, I failed to note a smallish piece of wood moving back as well.  Well, this piece jammed the operatring lever which caused the unit to shut down.  Was able to free the split after about 20 minutes.  There's no visaible damage to the lever.  Problem is now the unit will not start via pull cord.  Will retry tonight but was wondering if there is some special way to restart the unit.  Or for that matter was there any damage to the motor when it shutdown unexpectedly.

Anybody have similar experiences?

Thanks


----------



## Bocefus78 (Aug 13, 2012)

Is the pull cord locked up, or is it free and just won't start it? I doubt the motor has any internal damage. If I could guess, I'm going to say the pump is still engaged causing more force needed to start the unit. Look closely at your operating lever.....It may still be sending the ram into retract mode.


----------



## Jags (Aug 13, 2012)

Let it sit for awhile. You are probably experiencing a hydraulic lock on the motor/pump. Actually - moving the lever into the forward position should release any pressure built. Have you done that?


----------



## leftyscott (Aug 13, 2012)

Bocefus78 said:


> Is the pull cord locked up, or is it free and just won't start it? I doubt the motor has any internal damage. If I could guess, I'm going to say the pump is still engaged causing more force needed to start the unit. Look closely at your operating lever.....It may still be sending the ram into retract mode.


Pull cord giving me resistance yes.


----------



## leftyscott (Aug 13, 2012)

Jags said:


> Let it sit for awhile. You are probably experiencing a hydraulic lock on the motor/pump. Actually - moving the lever into the forward position should release any pressure built. Have you done that?


Have not done that but will when I get home tonight.  Thanks


----------



## muncybob (Aug 13, 2012)

I almost had a similar mishap with the same spliiter myself Sunday. Had a piece of wood stuck in behind the ram and if I had not seen it I think it may have caused damage to the sylinder housing.

I have a hard time restarting my splitter when it's hot...hopefully releasing pressure and the cool down is what you need!?


----------



## bogydave (Aug 13, 2012)

Jags said:


> Let it sit for awhile. You are probably experiencing a hydraulic lock on the motor/pump. Actually - moving the lever into the forward position should release any pressure built. Have you done that?


 
+1
Move the lever back & forth a few times should release any locked in pressure. 
A good thing to do after it's shut down every time, releases any stored energy in the hyd. system


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 13, 2012)

leftyscott said:


> Have not done that but will when I get home tonight. Thanks


 Can you pull the pull cord and nothing happens? Wondering if it's the push rod.

zap


----------



## Jags (Aug 13, 2012)

zap said:


> Can you pull the pull cord and nothing happens? Wondering if it's the push rod.
> 
> zap


EEEkkkk....lets not think that....just yet.


----------



## BigV (Aug 13, 2012)

sounds like the lever is still in reverse? My lever sticks sometimes and if I try to start it, it pull extreamly hard. Once I move the lever to the neutral position it starts up fine.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 13, 2012)

Jags said:


> EEEkkkk....lets not think that....just yet.


Jags, our 24 ton broke two push rods since we bought it, the first time they thought it was ice build up caused by a break in the hose, the second happened about three weeks ago.

I think the two times added together cost us about $70.00 dollars.

zap


----------



## leftyscott (Aug 13, 2012)

bogydave said:


> +1
> Move the lever back & forth a few times should release any locked in pressure.
> A good thing to do after it's shut down every time, releases any stored energy in the hyd. system


UPDATE... Moved the lever back & forth, yanked the cord a few times and I'm back in business.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Jags (Aug 14, 2012)

leftyscott said:


> UPDATE... Moved the lever back & forth, yanked the cord a few times and I'm back in business. Thanks for the advice.


 
Whoo hooo - I love it when a plan comes together.


----------

